# Sapphire 11227-00-40G Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC und Corsair CX600



## LukeBaker (15. November 2014)

Hallo Jungs!

Zunächt einmal meine Ausgangssituation:

Graka: ASUS HD 7770 
Arbeitsspeicher: GA-970A-UD3 8GB RAM ges.
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 
Netzteil: Corsair CX600

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich habe schon seit längerem vor mir eine gute und an die neuen Spiele angepasste Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Besonders in Hinblick auf GTA 5, DayZ und BF4 benötige ich daher ein kleines "Update".
Mir stehen ca 350-400€ zur Verfügung.
AMD möchte ich auch weiterhin treu bleiben und bin auf meiner Suche auf die Sapphire 11227-00-40G Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC gestoßen. 
Laut AMD benötige ich für diese jedoch ein Netzteil, welches mindestens 750W liefert... ich habe lediglich das Netzteil Corsair CX600.

Muss ich Bedenken bzgl. des Netzteils haben?
UND: Habt ihr andere Vorschläge?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus !


----------



## chbdiablo (15. November 2014)

Die Herstellerangaben zur Watt-Zahl, die nötig ist, sind meist übertrieben. Einfach um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, dass auch "schlechtere" Netzteile noch damit klarkommen. 600W sollten für dein System, auch mit neuer Grafikkarte, allemal reichen.


----------



## Typhalt (15. November 2014)

Ich denke mit der Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC machst du absolut nichts falsch! Einklasse teil. Und mehr ist auch nicht nötog im moment. Und beim Netzteil reicht deines zu 100% aus. Hab ne ähnliche Karte und nur ein 500W Netzteil


----------



## LukeBaker (15. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! Einfach Klasse 
Dann steht GTA5 im Januar ja nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2014)

Du musst da eher auf Dein Gehäuse achten, denn die Sapphire ist fast 31cm lang - das Netzteil aber reicht.


----------



## LukeBaker (15. November 2014)

Das habe ich schon ausgemessen, wird eng aber der Platz reicht


----------



## LukeBaker (10. Juni 2015)

LukeBaker schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> Zunächt einmal meine Ausgangssituation:
> 
> ...



Hey Leute, 

nach einigen Monaten habe ich mir nun die Sapphire r9 290x new Edition gekauft. Mein Problem: 

Mein Netzteil hat nur zwei 6 polige Stecker ... Benötigt werden aber ein 1x8 Pin und ein 1x6 Pin. Besteht die Möglichkeit mit einem Adapter das Problem zu beseitigen, oder ist dies zu riskant?  :/
Wenn ja was für ein Adapter empfehlt ihr mir?
Wenn nein was für ein Netzteil kommt in frage...

vielen en dank im voraus


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Juni 2015)

Es gibt 2xMolex->8pin- Adapter.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00TZW...&keywords=Adapter+2x+5,25+Molex+auf+8Pin+PCIe
Müsstest halt schaun ob du noch zwei Molex frei hast am Netzteil.

Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube du kannst die Grafikkarte auch mit zwei 6pin-Kabeln betreiben, und dass die zwei Pins mehr bei 8pin im Gegensatz zu 6pin Strom primär für dass übertakten gebraucht werden 
Aber bin mir da wie gesagt nicht sicher, wäre aber ja logisch, oder? ;D

Edit: ich hab gerade erst gerafft dass das ja ne AMD-Karte ist! Sprich >250 Stromverbrauch. Dann kann es sogar sein dass du einen 8-Pin benötigst. 
Adapter sollte klappen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Du MUSST nen 8Pin da verwenden, wo die Karte auch 8 Pin hat, und per Adapter wäre das kein Problem. So lange das Netzteil genug Strom liefert, kannst du so viele Adapter dranmachen, wie du willst   Es ist nur so, dass die Anzahl der vorhandenen Stecker oft in etwa das zeigt, was das Netzteil maximal schafft. D.h. oft ist es so: das Netzteil hat nur einen 6Pin, die Karte braucht aber zwei 8 Pin, dann ist die Chance sehr groß, dass das Netzteil nicht reicht. Aber grad bei älteren Netzteilen, als 8Pin noch nicht auf dem Markt oder noch neu war, fehlen 8Pins, obwohl es locker stark genug wäre. Bei 700W Corsair riecht es danach, dass es einfach nur schon was älter ist und 8Pin noch kein Thema war, es aber locker reichen wird

Also: versuch es mal mit nem Adapter. Ob du dann einen 6Pin auf 8Pin nimmst oder einen 2x Molex auf 1x 8Pin, das ist egal - du musst nur aufpassen, dass es um einen 8Pin für PCIe geht und nicht nen 8Pin fürs Motherboard.

Und: *schau mal GENAU in der Packung der Karte nach, denn bei einigen Herstellern sind Adapter dabei, aber manchmal "versteckt" unter der Pappeinlage der Karte*. Grad bei Sapphire sind zB oft Adapter dabei. 



PS: sicher, dass es 6+8 Pins sind? Denn beim Preisvergleich steht 2x 8Pin...?


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Juni 2015)

Wieder was gelernt  
Bei meiner Karte waren beispielsweise auch zwei Adapter dabei. 
Habe mich nachträglich auch gewundert, da bei Mindfactory sowohl die mit 4GB als auch die mit 8GB Vram 2x8pin besitzt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt
> Bei meiner Karte waren beispielsweise auch zwei Adapter dabei.
> Habe mich nachträglich auch gewundert, da bei Mindfactory sowohl die mit 4GB als auch die mit 8GB Vram 2x8pin besitzt.


 Die brauchen halt beide bei starkem OC EVENTUELL mehr als nur 6+8 Pin, daher vorsichtshalber 2x 8Pin. Das RAM spielt dabei an sich keine relevante Rolle. 

Der Slot bringt 75W, der 6Pin 75W, der 8Pin 150W.  6+8Pin reichen an sich aus, denn das sind schon bis zu 300W, und so viel verbraucht eine Standard R9 290X im performance-BIOS. Aber wegen OC und auch, um kleinere Schwanklungen und Spitzen abzufangen, nimmt man vorsichtshalber 2x 8Pin.


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Juni 2015)

Meinte eigentlich, dass ich mich darüber gewundert habe, dass LukeBaker von 6pin + 8pin geredet hat, da ich bei beiden Vram-Ausführungen nur 8pin + 8pin gelesen habe  
Trotzdem interessant!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, das mit 6+8 hab ich auch gefragt. An sich müssten die R9 290X ja 2x 8Pin haben. Oder hat er vielleicht die R9 290 non-X gekauft? Da haben manche 6+8.


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Juni 2015)

Kann eigentlich nicht sein, es gibt doch nur von der 290X zwei Versionen ("old" und new Edition) oder? Er schreibt ja er hat die new Edition ..

Edit: Ah ne gibts bei beiden, gerade nochmal schnell nachgeschlagen.
Dann meint er wohl die ohne X.

Ich habe jetzt aber auf die schnelle auch keine Sapphire R9 290 new Edition (ohne X) mit 6+8pin gefunden ...


----------



## LukeBaker (10. Juni 2015)

Das ging schnell, danke schön! 

Ich habe mir tatsächlich die R9 290 Tri-X new eddition gekauft. Also eine non-x ... Da ist mir wohl aus lauter Frust ein "x" dazwischen gerutscht 
Der Tipp mit der Verpackung ist gut, ein Adapter gab es aber leider nicht...

Reicht den eurer Meinung nach ein Adapter aus?

In Spitzenzeiten soll sie wohl bis knapp 280 W verbrauchen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, der Adapter reicht bestimmt aus - dein NT ist einfach nur "zu alt", damals gab es 8Pin einfach nur noch nicht. Du hast wohl die Version vom CX600 von 2010, denn 2011 kam es neu raus, und da hatte es dann auch 2x 8Pin. Von den genauen Watt-Werten pro Bereich (3,3, 5 und 12V) sind beide identisch.


----------



## LukeBaker (10. Juni 2015)

Sehr cool  Dann werde ich das mal so probieren. Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Juni 2015)

Und wie gesagt, vorm Kauf erstmal deine freien Molex checken  Nicht dass du dann dank Lüftersteuerung o.Ä. noch länger warten musst!
Außer natürlich du nimmst einen 6pin->8pin.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Oder nimm dieses Kabel http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-93635-Express-Adapterkabel-schwarz/dp/B002RXQDJK  das macht aus nem 6Pin einen 8Pin.


----------



## LukeBaker (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo 

das Problem mit dem Adapter hat sich erledigt 
Aber ein neues Problem ist aufgetreten..
Ich habe mich kurzfristig entschieden mir eine längst überfällige SSD Karte anzuschaffen. Im Zuge dessen habe ich mein Rechner "entmüllt" und Windows auf der SSD neuinstalliert. Soweit so gut!
Nach Installation aller wichtigen Programme, Treiber, Updates etc. habe ich mich wie ein Kind darauf gefreut meine Games GTA5, CS Go anzuspielen. Nach der üblichen Grafikeinstellung habe ich bei CS meine FPS-Rate beobachtet und war leicht schockiert! 
Bei meiner alten Grafikkarte habe ich im Schnitt 130-150 FPS gehabt, mit meiner neuen R9 290 Tri-X  ist es jedoch nicht besser geworden sondern teils schlechter! Das kann und darf bei dieser Karte nicht der Regelfall sein.
Der Treiber ist auf dem neusten Stand und die Karte wurde ordnungsgemäß eingebaut. 

Des Weiteren habe ich beim Starten des PC´s rund eine Sekunde bunte Pixel (sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen) ...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2015)

Speziell bei CS hast du natürlich ein "doofes" Beispiel, denn da bremst halt die CPU. Die schafft wohl nicht mehr als 130-150 FPS, was ja eh schon wahnsinnig viel ist. Und wenn die vorige Karte wiederum eh schon für 150 FPS reichte, dann wird eine bessere nicht noch mehr bringen, weil eben die CPU begrenzt. Aber in DEN Games, in denen die CPU nicht "bremst", wirst du einen großen Schub haben. Du schriebst oben ja auch "GTA 5, DayZ und BF4" und nix von CS ^^


----------



## Golgomaph (14. Juni 2015)

Solang das mit den bunten Pixeln nur beim Start auftritt ^^. Wenn ich meinen Rechner anmache flackert das Bild beim Booten. Als ich meinen PC damals fertig zusammengebaut hatte hat das Bild die ganze Zeit so geflackert, aufgrund des fehlenden Grafiktreibers.
Rein von der Logik her würde ich Dinge wie "bunte Pixel" oder eben "flackern" darauf zurückführen, dass der Grafiktreiber in dem Moment gerade startet, aber noch nicht läuft. 

Herbboy? Kann das sein? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2015)

Kann vieles sein - schwer zu sagen...


----------

